
HNLive – Hacker News in Real Time - max0563
http://hnlive.cf/newest
======
informatimago
Doesn't work, only shows (in emacs w3m):

    
    
                                                     HN Live                                                 
                                      live updating version of hacker hews                                   
                                             hot new show ask about                                          
                                                Fetching data...                                             
    
    

If you want a good real time feed, use irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn

